# Need a knot - 3lb FC straighthrough



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok all

I'm finally blooding the LRF rod tomorrow

I'll be running 3lb FC straight through 
No leader and (unusually for me) as a result - no fly clip

So what's a good knot for 3lb FC?
A loop and a normal knot recommendation would be very much appreciated
I'll be using UL jigs and (maybe) micro vibes and HBs

Por favor e gracias


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I like the uni knot with a double pass through the eye also,

the only other knot I really use is the centauri knot for any sort of lure/plastic/swivel. Works well.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Mmm saw that thread but 3lb FC is a different i.e. specific beast (for me anyway)

I'll go with teh 2 turn in the eye uni
what miscreant called a fihnfool knot - sounds appropriate
might still go with the fly clip regardless

its closed season on bass fishing here now
and yuo aren't allowed to even fish for them, let alone cath them
hence the LRF, if I get one by accident, it's truly by accident, not by "accident"


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

anselmo said:


> cath them


I don't recco you cath a fish. Caths are uncomfortable, as it is.

Good luck.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Fair point Zed. My best man married a cath. Poor bloke he's uncomfortable too.
> 
> What do you normally tie the fly clip on with?


Ordinary uni knot
But I don't normally use 3lb FC
When I bass fish it's 6lb hard mono
When I fly fish it usually a mono or composite leader and uni again


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have used a loop with a bowline knot double locked and never had a failure.

Regards

Ian


----------



## MiSCrEANT (May 13, 2014)

Palomar. Quick to tie and legit a strong knot. I tie it to a snap though.
If straight to lure, lefty's knot or the fish'n fool.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

all nots have there purpose depend what type of lure u are using

surface lures : loop knott 
shallow runners : loop knotts 
mid divers ( hangmans noose ) 
deep divers ( hangmnas noose )
soft plastics ( hangmans noose )

my favourite knott is the hangsmans noose very easy and simple to tie with a breaking strain of 93 % very easy to tie in all conditions on kayak or boat and the knott can never come undone and does not take long to practise to tie this not within minutes you will master it and the only tool u need is nial clippers and thats it ive used this knott on all thicknesses from 2lb to 100 lb i love this knott so much that this is the first time i ever revealed this knott to anyone in my life .


----------

